# CPT Code for an in office Lab Draw



## Debbie C (Apr 19, 2010)

Can someone tell me what code to use for an in office lab draw?  
Thanks,


----------



## kla.cpc (Apr 20, 2010)

the code we use is 36415.


----------



## mcubed1205 (Apr 20, 2010)

We also use 36415.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 20, 2010)

Unless it is a finger stick then it would be 36416


----------

